# 3/12 "Jil Carrie" Atlantic Ocean Fishing PICTURE



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

I went out to seabass fishing with the Jil Carrie 3/12 Sunday. 2:00am 

Capt. Jim, want to go to really deep water (about 400 ft deep)    
So, it was lot a crank fishing!


Enjoy the pictures:


happy Brian









What the hell! 20.6lbs Monk fish 









GOT MONK FISH?


















crank crank crank danm deep









5lbs bass










Tilefish










Gruper  









baby Tile fish










Capt Jim, Killing me !


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice catch Brian. Those are some 
wild catches!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice fish but I think I'd pass on 400' fishing. That's just no fun. Been there done that. Can you say electric reels.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Man snowy grouper, tilefish, monkfish, and sea bass!!!!!! Nice catch. All of them great eating.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey Brian, what's up with using
the rod holder?????? Ya got to go
free hand all the way....FEEL THE BURN!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Man snowy grouper, tilefish, monkfish, and sea bass!!!!!! Nice catch. All of them great eating.


Anthony, just think he skipped our last
tog trip for those fish.....smart man.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 3, 2006)

Great catches man, those monkfish look pretty gnarly. oh and nice hat


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Down DEEP*

Now thats wreck fishing at its finest. I would love to do that but the 2am got me beat. I don't get off of work till midnight. But damn if I was assured that I was going to have a catch like that its in a soon to come plan resting in the back of my head. Maybe I'll wake it up next week or so? What is the gear ratio of your reel? And man do I feel bad for whoever was using that slow arse 320gti in the background of the grouper picture. THose things have no gear ratio. NOT TO KNOCK ANYONES STUFF CAUSE I HAVE ONE OF MY OWN :}


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

that looks like fun im already plannin one of the wreck trips out of rudee inlet if anybody wants to do a trip let me know so we can get a date set i think its around 50 bucks a person


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*you right Henry*

my saltiga 30 has been busted ( ball bearing)
So, I order to new BB from Daiwa yesterday.




Talapia said:


> Hey Brian, what's up with using
> the rod holder?????? Ya got to go
> free hand all the way....FEEL THE BURN!


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*How are you Anthony*

Any mackerel report yet?
I just can't wait to fresh mackerel SUISH. 




Anthony said:


> Man snowy grouper, tilefish, monkfish, and sea bass!!!!!! Nice catch. All of them great eating.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

how long of a haul out there..im supposed to go out on the 8th of april with him


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics.....*

Great catch.....Way to go.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

AndyUSCG said:


> how long of a haul out there..im supposed to go out on the 8th of april with him


Andy I did a fairly detailed report on
the Jill Carrie trip. Just look on this
same forum about a few weeks back.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Talapia said:


> Andy I did a fairly detailed report on
> the Jill Carrie trip. Just look on this
> same forum about a few weeks back.


thanks ill check it out


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Very Nice*

Catch And Pics Looks Like You Had A Great Time. Way To Start Out 06:d


----------

